# Anyone interested in a group buy for euro zkw headlights?



## red 330izhp (Jul 18, 2003)

just seeing if there is anyone interested in buying some euro zkw headlights from bekkers in a group buy. ill probably need around 15 or so people, and the price might be somewhere around 25% off of list price.


----------



## 300ZXNA (Mar 22, 2004)

Let me know when you are ready to do it. I can't do it this month, but might be able to a while from now . . .


----------



## 300ZXNA (Mar 22, 2004)

oops. weird double post . . .


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I am interested.

Let me know when it gets further along.

I would assume they come with Plug n Play harnesses?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I would be interested, depending on the final price.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm in too.


----------



## red 330izhp (Jul 18, 2003)

ok, im working with a couple of vendors right now, so ill get back to u guys in a couple of days, thanks for the interest. oh, and i might be able to get the zkw's with dde's already installed :thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

red 330izhp said:


> ok, im working with a couple of vendors right now, so ill get back to u guys in a couple of days, thanks for the interest. oh, and i might be able to get the zkw's with dde's already installed :thumbup:


I'm out if we have to take the ddes.


----------



## red 330izhp (Jul 18, 2003)

you wont have to take the dde's, prob wont even be able to get them, so prob looking at just the zkw's :thumbup:


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Depending on price, I would be in. No interest in DDEs. Must include PnP.


----------



## borntoheal (Apr 28, 2004)

*what is a dde?*

Do these euro lights have a glass cover instead of plastic? How much are they list?

What is is dde?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

borntoheal said:


> Do these euro lights have a glass cover instead of plastic? How much are they list?
> 
> What is is dde?


Glass cover

$410 from Lavalight with pnp

dde is the acronym for angel eyes. Makes perfect sense, right? (I don't remember what dde really stands for).


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

rwg said:


> Glass cover
> 
> $410 from Lavalight with pnp
> 
> dde is the acronym for angel eyes. Makes perfect sense, right? (I don't remember what dde really stands for).


"Daylight Demon Eyes."

"Angel Eyes" didn't sound tuff enough for some folks, so they started calling them demon eyes. Neither makes any sense. "Daylight" means that the lighted rings are bright enough to see in the daytime, as well as at night.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

They are $405 with PnP from Umnitza.com _without_ a group buy... :dunno:


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> They are $405 with PnP from Umnitza.com _without_ a group buy... :dunno:


 There is a special - NOT a group buy - that we set up as a result of this users (assumption) post ont he bimmerforums.

Bekkers had no intention (based on what they personally told me) of doing a ZKW purchase, they just don't sell it.

So, www.bimmerforums.com in the Group Deals/Specials area. Good luck!


----------

